# Shoebox tortoise



## TortTopper (Mar 8, 2013)

Well yesterday, since it was a quite perfect temperature for the torts, I decided to let them outside which I do almost all the time and let them graze on the grass. I realised that they were in need of a shade and since I was just too lazy to get the Hide from upstairs I decided to just make a temporary one out of a shoebox. I removed the roof of the shoebox, turned it upside down, and cut out an entrance for the torts to enter, little did I realise that there was a tiny hole at the other end of the box.

I took a picture of the box to document my amazing engineering.







But as I looked closer in the picture I saw a little critter sticking her head out.





This made me chuckle a bit because she stuck her head out of the little hole and began to eat grass through it.


----------



## wellington (Mar 8, 2013)

Very cute.


----------



## tortoiselover518 (Mar 8, 2013)

How cute is that! Where are you from? I'm waiting for it to get warmer up here in NY so Snickers can go outside


----------



## TortTopper (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks, well I'm from the Philippines so our temperature here is mostly warm and sunny especially since we are experiencing summer at the moment.


----------



## Char (Mar 8, 2013)

very cute..


----------



## terryo (Mar 8, 2013)

Here in NY we got 4 in. of snow today. Your tort is so lucky to be outside. Poor Pio and Solo are still inside and will be for another month, I guess. I love that little head sticking out of the hole. Great picture.


----------



## ascott (Mar 8, 2013)

You truly are a master carpenter.....and I love love love the little peeker....


----------



## pugsandkids (Mar 8, 2013)

Silly tort, very cute!


----------



## kanalomele (Mar 9, 2013)

Cute pic thanks for sharing


----------



## Weda737 (Mar 9, 2013)

How did you see that? I never would have noticed, that is so cute!


----------



## mainey34 (Mar 9, 2013)

Lol..how cute...


----------



## laney (Mar 9, 2013)

Haha I think sometimes they forget they have a shell on their back and can't fit through small spaces! 

Cute


----------



## MasterOogway (Mar 9, 2013)

That is cute!


----------



## AZtortMom (Mar 9, 2013)

Lol! Very cute!


----------



## luvpetz27 (Mar 10, 2013)

That is adorable!!  
I love it!


----------



## LeopardTortLover (Mar 10, 2013)

awwwwwwwwwwwwww! <3


----------



## TortTopper (Mar 15, 2013)

Haha I'm glad you all enjoy Mando's silly behavior


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Mar 16, 2013)

Super cute! Torts are sooo funny :-D


----------

